# Matlab et Snow Leopard



## xe4b4ct (9 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

un Mac Mini viendra sous peu prendre place sur un bureau qui l'attend avec impatience.
Mon école propose de me payer Matlab dans sa version étudiante.

Du coup plusieurs questions :
- avez vous déjà essayer Matlab sous Snow Leopard?
- pas de souci de stabilité?
- il existe une version 32 bits et une version 64 bit, laquelle prendre avec Snow Leopard?

Voilà tout pour le moment, d'autres questions suivront vos réponses...


----------



## Anderssonpaul (9 Septembre 2009)

Tu as quelle version de matlab ?
Normalement la 2008 non et la 2009 je ne sais pas


----------



## xe4b4ct (9 Septembre 2009)

Et bien justement pour l'instant je n'ai pas Matlab pour mac.
C'est l'occasion.

J'ai vu que la R2009b et sortie, mais je ne sais pas si elle existe dans sa version étudiante.

Je vais contacter Mathworks et je vous tiens au courant.
Mais si quelqu'un a déjà testé Matlab sous SL, je vuex bien un ertour.

Merci


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Octobre 2009)

Mon avis sur Matlab 2009b en 64bits sous Snow Leopard ici ;
http://forums.macg.co/5263829-post2.html


----------

